# Major GoDaddy outage



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Sites hosted by GoDaddy, or just DNS and MX (email) records with GoDaddy are currently down. A member of Anonymous is taking responsibility.

This will not be fun.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

NoGoDaddy?


----------



## BAHitman (Oct 24, 2007)

precicely why I use godaddy only to register my domains... then transfer to DNS hosting to someone else...


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I noticed that I couldn't get to AndroidCentral for several hours already, so this is likely the reason. Too bad it took until 5 minutes ago for AndroidCentral's Twitter account to even reference the outage...


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

BAHitman said:


> precicely why I use godaddy only to register my domains... then transfer to DNS hosting to someone else...


I'd started to move off GoDaddy and started to do DNS registrations with Hover. Free DNS privacy is pretty nice.


----------



## maartena (Nov 1, 2010)

dpeters11 said:


> Sites hosted by GoDaddy, or just DNS and MX (email) records with GoDaddy are currently down. A member of Anonymous is taking responsibility.
> 
> This will not be fun.


Ah! That is why Gearthblog.com is down.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Yeah, organforum.com is using them too and is also down as expected.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

The attack has taken out the Mets forums I'm a member of.

http://techcrunch.com/2012/09/10/god...ions-of-sites/


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

organforum.com just came back up, so I'm assuming godaddy is at least somewhat back up.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Both my Mets Forums are also back.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

My Uplink site was down for a while ... but not too long.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

It didn't affect the illegal drugs spam that keeps filling up the inbox of one of my domains that I keep just for S&Gs. I guess the spammers ignore TTL.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

lparsons21 said:


> organforum.com just came back up, so I'm assuming godaddy is at least somewhat back up.


The reports I'm seeing is that they aren't coming up because GoDaddy fixed the issue, but that GoDaddy has given control of their DNS servers to Verisign.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> The reports I'm seeing is that they aren't coming up because GoDaddy fixed the issue, but that GoDaddy has given control of their DNS servers to Verisign.


GoDaddy now claims it wasn't a DNS attack, it was an internal server problem. I had no problem getting to the GoDaddy site at 3 pm Pacific Time yesterday.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

billsharpe said:


> GoDaddy now claims it wasn't a DNS attack, it was an internal server problem. *I had no problem getting to the GoDaddy site at 3 pm Pacific Time yesterday*.


They started come back up at around 4PM EDT


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"BAHitman" said:


> precicely why I use godaddy only to register my domains... then transfer to DNS hosting to someone else...


Not sure how a DOS attack that couldn't be predicted would be cause for not using GoDaddy. In the end, it turned out to be an internal server issue. This is the first time any of my sites were not available and even then it wasn't for an extended period of time. They even sent me a credit to be used, which I did to consolidate all my domains to the same expiration date. Not much else you could expect from a company. They admitted a problem was their fault, took action to correct it in a timely manner, and provided compensation to customers.

- Merg


----------

